# How do you pay for college/university?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I have had to pay out of my pocket since i first started college in 2002. Im not in debt or anything but my financial aid is terminated. I havent been eligible for financial aid since 2004. Im on the ten year plan and expect to graduate next year in the fall. Im also disabled. what can I do to get any money since im over the hour limit?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

why aren't you eligible for any financial aid?? not even pell grants or anything? 

what about Stafford loans?

and PLUS loans? apparently, the actual credit score # does n;t even matter, when it comes to credit, it's just a matter of your parent not having any outstanding mars on his credit(can't think of any examples except for bankruptsy)

and what do you mean hour limit?


----------



## Darko (Jul 29, 2010)

Usually money, but sometimes sex.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

letitrock said:


> why aren't you eligible for any financial aid?? not even pell grants or anything?
> 
> what about Stafford loans?
> 
> ...


Stafford federal loans ive heard of but i cant because the number of hours ive attempted passed the allowed number of hours by texas law. im not really quite clear on the limit but my financial aid is unsastifactory due to my grades eventhough im borderline passing.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I am very fortunate to have a friend who has been willing to pay for it for me.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

FAFSA during undergrad, loans afterwards. 

Are you eligible for work-study? Someone I know was able to pay through school by tutoring a class of ~20. He was in a grad. program in economics.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

carambola said:


> I am very fortunate to have a friend who has been willing to pay for it for me.


WTF, you must be having sex with him.

I have loans, it sucks. I've also worked part time for much of the time I've been in school. Unfortunately, I've hit a block where I can't seem to get a job, despite applying at many places and having some interviews. I didn't want to add more loans to my loans, but if I can't find a job I don't know what else to do.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

A large sum of federal loans and a very small amount of scholarships.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

contranigma said:


> WTF, you must be having sex with him.


He told me he'd pay for my education when I first met him. I dated him afterward but never had sex with him, and we broke up four years ago.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

carambola said:


> He told me he'd pay for my education when I first met him. I dated him afterward but never had sex with him, and we broke up four years ago.


Why did you break up? He sounds like a true keeper.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Luckily I have been getting Financial Aid and I feel bad because I have failed a few classes this semester freshman year.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Scholarships. 

Thankfully. Very thankfully.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

If you are disabled you could get on disability. Apply for grants and loans. Or just work your a** off while going to school at the same time.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I got Pell Grants and I worked two jobs. Waitressing at night and I did Property Management during the day's when I did not have classes and on weekends.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

As a ahem! VETERAN I will get a break on tuition once I have fulfilled the residency requirement. that'll help, and my state also offers an Opportunity Grant which will pay for the first 52 credits worth of classes I take. After that, there are scholarships I'm eligible for AND being of..... a, certain age.....helps in that regard.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I did a mixture of private/federal loans and worked.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Scholarships and federal aid.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Grants, scholarships. Also when to college like 20 years ago when it was much cheaper than now... even adjusted for inflation.


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

Student loan


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

25k in loans.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Financial Aid.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

I get Federal Loans, and then my dad pays for what's left.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Roughly one half from scholarships, the other half from financial aid, and working part time for living costs.


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm glad my family is wealthy and I got scholarships. Atm my college tuition looks to be $33,567. The Wooey(however it's spelled) for out of state students reduces it by $11,000 and I got a scholarship from the university itself for excellence in highschool reducing it by a further $9,000.


----------



## notMiceElf (Nov 29, 2010)

Indian Affairs will pay for my post-secondary education.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

What is the process for getting scholarships/grants?

All I have tried is the FAFSA, but could use more assistance if it's available in some other form.


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

Saving Face said:


> What is the process for getting scholarships/grants?
> 
> All I have tried is the FAFSA, but could use more assistance if it's available in some other form.


You really have to just look everywhere. Start with the university itself though. They generally offer more aid than what the FAFSA provides and offer the most money of anyone. Another way to search for it would be to ask someone in student services at your current university about any available scholarships or good websites to look for them.


----------



## Feynman (Sep 24, 2010)

Scholarships and online poker.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

My dad.


----------



## Porkchop Express (Jun 23, 2011)

I have been taking classes at night for my AA degree at the local city college, so for the time being I have been able to use the Board of Governors Fee Waiver, which reduces the cost of my classes to a flat $14, however the entire costs of books and other miscellaneous supplies is still up to me to pay.

When I (hopefully) get done in the spring and its time for a 4 year school, it will sadly have to be student aid. I have applied for some scholarships but haven't won any yet, despite having a cumulative GPA of 3.92.


----------



## Gjoevik (Feb 13, 2010)

Student loan and part time work.


----------



## Campeador (Jul 5, 2011)

Going into freshman year, I have $13k covered by financial aid. I don't qualify for scholarships thanks to my GED, so the rest (about $9k) will come out of pocket, which is why I really need to find a job. Fast.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Financial Aid baby.


----------

